# Federation of Ministers and Churches a.k.a Apostles and Prophets Church



## doonziticus (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm not sure how widely known this is yet, but I do know I've experienced it in my little town. There is a church in this city, affiliated with this group that claims that their Senior Leader, as they call him, is an Apostle, his wife is a prophet, his brother-in-law, also the Assistant Leader, is a pastor, his wife is the Adminstrator, and until recently, their Youth Leader was an Evangelist, and his wife a Teacher, all based on Ephesians 4:11. 

They are charismatic, with all the trappings of such, tongues, etc. plus they seem to hold to a melting pot of all the various movements in Charismatic history, some WoF, some Latter Rain, some Third Wave, etc.

They also follow C. Peter Wagner's Teachings on the "Five-Fold Ministry." Based on an improper interpretation of Ephesians 4:11

What do you think?

If you'd like to check out the federation's website, it is: http://www.fmcapostolicnetwork.com


----------



## turmeric (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## Ivan (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doonziticus_
> I'm not sure how widely known this is yet, but I do know I've experienced it in my little town. There is a church in this city, affiliated with this group that claims that their Senior Leader, as they call him, is an Apostle, his wife is a prophet, his brother-in-law, also the Assistant Leader, is a pastor, his wife is the Adminstrator, and until recently, their Youth Leader was an Evangelist, and his wife a Teacher, all based on Ephesians 4:11.
> 
> What do you think?



I think they have it _All in the Family_!!


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jan 12, 2005)

There is a big push from what I understand in the past few years toward this five fold ministry teaching. Most Charismatics take it for granted that these are ongoing roles for Church leaders, and to question it is almost seen as heretical. At least this has been my experience with the Charismatics I know.


----------



## doonziticus (Jan 12, 2005)

yea, that's exactly what it is with these guys, if you question it you become the heritic. In this particular church, I'm not sure if this is true of all of them, if you question the "Apostle" you become a heritic. What a controlling atmosphere.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 12, 2005)

Well, I read this on another board in regard to some charismatics. Check this out!



> In our community there are Pentecostal Churches that have, so it seems, converted to Judaism. They have changed their day of worship to Saturday, claim Christ only and celebrate the traditional feast and holidays.
> 
> At the present time I am teaching in Sunday school about our Christianity´s Jewish roots. A number of people in the class have relatives that are in this new Pentecostal movement. We have some puzzling questions and I hope some of you will help us understand better.
> 
> ...


----------

